# Asking Girls Out



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

I've started doing some exposure therapy to help with my anxiety and confidence. Main part of this therapy is facing fears of course, like the fear of rejection... So i plan to ask random girls out as part of this.

I started this today at my Uni and i got the courage to ask two pretty attractive girls out! No i didn't get their numbers, but this is about personal development, facing my fears, building a healthy relationship with rejection and self-efficacy, etc. I'm proud of myself and i will continue doing this! Maybe i will post status updates here.

You can do it too!

I recommend watching this video for starters, and also James Marshall's videos, Jordan Peterson's, and "How to Beast's."


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

Did my video get changed by some moderator? That is not the video i put there.

Anyways...

Since this a few days ago i have asked out more than 30 women, doing good so far.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Vulnicura said:


> Did my video get changed by some moderator? That is not the video i put there.
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> Since this a few days ago i have asked out more than 30 women, doing good so far.


If its that dance video its a forum glitch. We wouldn't change video there is nothing wrong with what you posted  I can still see your video on tapatalk so it must be the forum.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> If its that dance video its a forum glitch. We wouldn't change video there is nothing wrong with what you posted  I can still see your video on tapatalk so it must be the forum.


 I don't get why youtube has suddenly turned into impossible on this forum. It has been a perfectly functional thing for as long as I can remember and now just suddenly, it's a disaster that just keeps going and going.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

VerticalScope must be hiring bargain basement programmers from India.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i find the evolution of dance video to be very inspirational. though i only watched a few seconds of it. i wonder if anyone has/will ever watch the entire thing.

congrats on giving it a go. hope you can keep asking people out and have some success.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Damn, that's pretty hardcore to start with, good on you for doing it.

How would you rate the anxiety before, when you started, and currently after asking 30? How many are you asking in a day, are you just doing them all in one go? (need more info on the way you are doing it). Are you saying the same things each time? How are you introducing yourself?

Needs specifics 

Am currently researching exposure therapy for a possible app, so wondering how you are going about it and how its progressing. 

Also are you aiming for rejection (or actually trying to get them to say yes)? That would make how it feels very different, I think.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Good for you, I'd never have the courage to do that IRL I tried once 15 years ago & it was a disaster, people my age usually have some kind of experience in that area, I probably gave up to easily tbh :roll


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

@BeardedMessiahBob

Thanks.

That's interesting, i can imagine a very good exposure therapy app getting traction.

Lets see... I started because i finally got in the right frame of mind to do so, otherwise i would hardly ever contemplate it and if i did, the "anxiety" would be too pronounced to contemplate the idea for too long. Lets call it an "8 out of 10."

I started this on Tuesday 9/4/18, so 5 days ago, and since then i also tried it on Thursday and Saturday. Today is Sunday. I have Uni, homework, and other excuses made by my mind so i can't always do this. It wouldn't be healthy or productive either to stress myself out. The first day the anxiety, or "energy" as i prefer to call it now was maybe like a 7.5 to 7.0, then on Thursday i started the day feeling like a 7.0 out of 10 and finished with a 5.5 maybe. Sunday maybe i started 6.5 and ended 5.5.

When i go out, i go with the mentality of at least asking 1, then 5, then 10, then 15, etc.

I don't say the same things each time, most of the time i've been saying something like "hi, i saw you and thought you were cute," then i wait for their response, etc.

I am currently aiming to atleast approach and see what i can learn and desensitize, when i become more relaxed and with a better "game" i can actively try harder to get them to say yes, but rejections are fine atm. You shouldn't go in thinking that succeeding is getting a yes, approaching, saying hi, conversating, being fine with rejection, those are the true successes at this stage.

I think i've asked about 30-40 girls out, and then a few more i simply gave them a compliment as they passed by. As part of this i also asked a target employee if they sold chainsaws and asked questions to a female artist about her work for exhibit at Uni. Asking girls is only one aspect, when you go out its a good idea to get out there alot and in different ways.


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

blue2 said:


> Good for you, I'd never have the courage to do that IRL I tried once 15 years ago & it was a disaster, people my age usually have some kind of experience in that area, I probably gave up to easily tbh :roll


You should maybe try it again. I'm in the process of creating a new relationship with my "anxiety", you start step by step and keep going. James Marshall i think said something along the lines that you should try asking 200 girls before even calling yourself a beginner. This takes time and persistence, like playing the guitar. You can go from your fingers hurting and not playing anything to be able to play simple songs fluently or even be a guitar hero...


----------



## Korcari (Aug 27, 2018)

I don’t mean to be negative here, and I’m very impressed/proud of you for facing your fears, but do you not think asking out 30-40 different women, at random based on appearance, in a short period of time is kind of... inappropriate and disingenuous? I know people do ask each other out at random, but I’ve always been confused by it... and so many? What would you do if they said yes? I’ve been approached by random guys on campus and it’s generally extremely unwanted and makes them come off as... "creepy" is a strong word, but it has never left a good impression. If we shared a class and spoke at least once, that’s a bit different, but otherwise...


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

It's good to hear that you're trying to better yourself. Though I wouldn't be able to do the same, because rejection doesn't exist for me. Every single girl in this world, would always reject me, so it's always a no. Of course, rejection can still take place but no point in trying. It's like trying to swim to the ocean floor of the Mariana Trench.


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

Korcari said:


> I don't mean to be negative here, and I'm very impressed/proud of you for facing your fears, but do you not think asking out 30-40 different women, at random based on appearance, in a short period of time is kind of... inappropriate and disingenuous? I know people do ask each other out at random, but I've always been confused by it... and so many? What would you do if they said yes? I've been approached by random guys on campus and it's generally extremely unwanted and makes them come off as... "creepy" is a strong word, but it has never left a good impression. If we shared a class and spoke at least once, that's a bit different, but otherwise...


No i don't, and even if i did i would have to change that thinking somehow in order to do it. I have to have certain mindsets to reach certain goals. If they said yes, i'd probably hang out with them and see how it goes from there. Bare in mind that is your subjective perspective on being asked out by random guys, and that's perfectly fine btw. If a girl thinks i'm creepy, then perfect at this stage, all it does at most is create a queasy feeling in me that i can get past if i put my mind to it.

I'm asking this many not to go out with 40 different women, but as a form of desensitization; just how there are "comfort challenges" (that you can find on youtube, there's a lot of people that do this)where you are supposed to scream weird things in the middle of a huge crowd or lie on the ground inside a mall filled with people, this is another form for me of facing fears and improving my mindset concerning bravery, anxiety, etc.


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

EarthDominator said:


> It's good to hear that you're trying to better yourself. Though I wouldn't be able to do the same, because rejection doesn't exist for me. Every single girl in this world, would always reject me, so it's always a no. Of course, rejection can still take place but no point in trying. It's like trying to swim to the ocean floor of the Mariana Trench.


You can do the same. Believe me. I doubt 3 billion women would "reject" you, and even if they did, so what? Doesn't mean you can't better yourself or keep trying. It doesn't even mean they don't like you, it could mean a great many things. You should go out there and get rejected on purpose, so you can improve your relationship with the feeling and concept of rejection. Start small. Go to youtube and look up guys like James Marshall, Jordan Peterson, look up information on meditation and changing your relationship with fear and your "ego," go to a therapist, and see if you can start positive change in you.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Vulnicura said:


> You can do the same. Believe me. I doubt 3 billion women would "reject" you, and even if they did, so what? Doesn't mean you can't better yourself or keep trying. It doesn't even mean they don't like you, it could mean a great many things. You should go out there and get rejected on purpose, so you can improve your relationship with the feeling and concept of rejection. Start small. Go to youtube and look up guys like James Marshall, Jordan Peterson, go to a therapist, and see if you can start positive change in you.


I don't really see the point of getting known with the concept of rejection (and rejection in general), if it will always be rejection anyways. To give a comparison, why would you try to learn and fight a lion if you would live on the North Pole? In my opinion, it's a waste of time for myself.


----------



## Korcari (Aug 27, 2018)

Vulnicura said:


> No i don't, and even if i did i would have to change that thinking somehow in order to do it. I have to have certain mindsets to reach certain goals. If they said yes, i'd probably hang out with them and see how it goes from there. Bare in mind that is your subjective perspective on being asked out by random guys, and that's perfectly fine btw. If a girl thinks i'm creepy, then perfect at this stage, all it does at most is create a queasy feeling in me that i can get past if i put my mind to it.
> 
> I'm asking this many not to go out with 40 different women, but as a form of desensitization; just how there are "comfort challenges" (that you can find on youtube, there's a lot of people that do this)where you are supposed to scream weird things in the middle of a huge crowd or lie on the ground inside a mall filled with people, this is another form for me of facing fears and improving my mindset concerning bravery, anxiety, etc.


I know it's subjective, but I also know I'm not the only woman to feel this way. And you're involving other people in your own personal trials so don't you think you should stop to consider their perspective and _their_ comfort level? I know, having SA, I wish anyone considered the perspective of more than that of themselves. Imagine actually dating girl #136 and her realizing you asked out 135 people prior (all based on appearance) within a short time frame. It looks desperate and cheap. I know for you it's about personal growth, but _they_ don't know that. And I'm not sure a lot of people would be thrilled about it either way. I also don't think it being disingenuous is super subjective unless your goal is to gain a **** buddy or less. In which case, randomly approaching dozens of hot strangers who probably have less than nothing in common with you makes sense. 
I'm a little peeved that you felt the need to use women as nothing but little goal posts, so I still want to be happy for you, but maybe that's coloring my view.


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

EarthDominator said:


> I don't really see the point of getting known with the concept of rejection (and rejection in general), if it will always be rejection anyways. To give a comparison, why would you try to learn and fight a lion if you would live on the North Pole? In my opinion, it's a waste of time for myself.


You don't know that it will always be rejection, you're short circuiting your chances before you start, and that's what needs to be changed. You can start by having a growth mindset, not a fixed mindset. A growth mindset means you can improve yourself physically, and most importantly, internally, step by step, little by little, over an extended period of time, and feel better. There's alot of guys who may be "unattractive" in other people's eyes, or in most people's eyes, but they still have 3 girlfriends, each of them bombshells, that happens because he doesn't care about looks and realizes that as long as he believes in himself, he's alright. That sounds cliche but it's true, and you can grasp that concept more tangibly the more you work on yourself. Try watching this show called House MD, this guy is hardly liked by anyone, but he believes in himself, and boy is that enough for him.

You go out there with the mindset that its perfectly fine to be rejected, so it stops hurting and meaning so much. There are lots of layers to the metaphorical onion characterized by someone's depression, but if you can pull an "alexander the great" (you can google search this story) and cut the impossible knot in half with a sword, then you won't have to spend 40 years trying to find a way to untie it "logically."

Tommorow ill be at uni again, ill see a hot bombshell and ill flirt with her, ask her out, she says no, i go away with a smile in my face because i faced my fears, i move on. As tough as it may feel, i push through that toughness, and earn my battle scars.


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

Korcari said:


> I know it's subjective, but I also know I'm not the only woman to feel this way. And you're involving other people in your own personal trials so don't you think you should stop to consider their perspective and _their_ comfort level? I know, having SA, I wish anyone considered the perspective of more than that of themselves. Imagine actually dating girl #136 and her realizing you asked out 135 people prior (all based on appearance) within a short time frame. It looks desperate and cheap. I know for you it's about personal growth, but _they_ don't know that. And I'm not sure a lot of people would be thrilled about it either way. I also don't think it being disingenuous is super subjective unless your goal is to gain a **** buddy or less. In which case, randomly approaching dozens of hot strangers who probably have less than nothing in common with you makes sense.
> I'm a little peeved that you felt the need to use women as nothing but little goal posts, so I still want to be happy for you, but maybe that's coloring my view.


Everyone goes through their own personal growth journeys, in my case i want to reach a high level of confidence and personal tranquility, among other things, and this requires me to be more uncompromising. I will not "*****foot" around people's feelings, i will be nuanced though. To you it looks desperate and cheap, and to me there's a lot more nuance to it all. It's ok that you're peeved, stand up for what you believe in, you don't need to be happy for me.

I just came back from some errands, had to go to a supermarket, and told 40 something year old body builder blonde that i thought she looked nice, she thanked me and said i made her day, i then asked her for coffee sometime and she said yes, my first yes. Too bad i forgot the phone at the car, she said she'd meet me outside and give me her number then, but i didn't see her there when i came out, and my parents were also in the car so i figured i might as well go, change some variables and i'd have her number.

Alot of the girls i've asked out have also been very natural and shown graciousness too, and gone on to chat a little while, which is nice.


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

Got to university 2 hours before class started, and for1hr and a half I asked girls out, I think it was 11 or 12,i got one number from a hot 🔥 chick and had nice convos with most of them and could have maybe closed with more experience. 1 week in, doing good.


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

EarthDominator said:


> It's good to hear that you're trying to better yourself. Though I wouldn't be able to do the same, because rejection doesn't exist for me. Every single girl in this world, would always reject me, so it's always a no. Of course, rejection can still take place but no point in trying. It's like trying to swim to the ocean floor of the Mariana Trench.


Didn't you say you're like 6'4 in another thread? Why aren't you using that to your advantage?


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

This sounds absolutely terrifying. Good for you for pushing yourself though


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

Korcari said:


> I know it's subjective, but I also know I'm not the only woman to feel this way. And you're involving other people in your own personal trials so don't you think you should stop to consider their perspective and _their_ comfort level? I know, having SA, I wish anyone considered the perspective of more than that of themselves. Imagine actually dating girl #136 and her realizing you asked out 135 people prior (all based on appearance) within a short time frame. It looks desperate and cheap. I know for you it's about personal growth, but _they_ don't know that. And I'm not sure a lot of people would be thrilled about it either way. I also don't think it being disingenuous is super subjective unless your goal is to gain a **** buddy or less. In which case, randomly approaching dozens of hot strangers who probably have less than nothing in common with you makes sense.
> I'm a little peeved that you felt the need to use women as nothing but little goal posts, so I still want to be happy for you, but maybe that's coloring my view.


The average guy gets rejected ALOT before he can even get *A* date (this includes acquaintances and friends) and that's why it boils down to a numbers game. OP's not trying to be cheap or desperate (hopefully), he's just playing with the cards he's given until he finds a way a way to up his social status.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

1solated said:


> Didn't you say you're like 6'4 in another thread? Why aren't you using that to your advantage?


Yeah I am, but I don't see what it has to do with this subject.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Vulnicura said:


> You can do the same. Believe me. I doubt 3 billion women would "reject" you, and even if they did, so what? Doesn't mean you can't better yourself or keep trying. It doesn't even mean they don't like you, it could mean a great many things. You should go out there and get rejected on purpose, so you can improve your relationship with the feeling and concept of rejection. Start small. Go to youtube and look up guys like James Marshall, Jordan Peterson, look up information on meditation and changing your relationship with fear and your "ego," go to a therapist, and see if you can start positive change in you.


I'm really sorry but I forgot you replied to my post, sorry for the late reply.

I could do the same, yes. Asking out a random girl on the street, of which all instances will be rejection. But I was not primarily aiming for the part of 'rejection'. What do you gain by being rejected if you will never be accepted anyways? To me, it's only wasted time and energy. For myself, at least.


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

This is awesome congrats! It inspires me to try harder to talk to people. The other day at uni I was so close to asking a random person where the best sushi is. Now I will hopefully try and do that next week.


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

Asked 6 girls today, I learn valuable lessons every day. I got 2 numbers from gorgeous girls. I'm one week in, can't wait to see my progress in 2 weeks. I'll write more about this later but I also faced some challenges, which is good as I contemplate my way forward. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

A little more than a week later and i have approached around 70 women, gotten 5 numbers, and built a better relationship with my "anxiety." My confidence has expanded and i am beginning to hold a new grasp on the universe. I take this time to say to myself...

Congratulations, well done, you are finally being that man that you always dreamed of becoming, that man who is not fearless, but brave, and who stands up for what he believes in. The man who can look at fear in the eyes, and act.

I'm learning to dance in the dark.

Here's to the future


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

Went out today and asked a girl out for some coffee at Petco, i also asked questions about the store, am already feeling less paranoid and self-conscious when i go out on the street, gave an attractive lady a compliment about her dog without much hesitation and my posture, ability to make eye contact, and voice are all more confident now as well. I'm also planning to join meditation/yoga classes, acting classes, soccer leagues, and i'm going to start my fieldwork for my career which requires social interaction all day, so things are looking pretty good for my social exposure therapy. 

One week and a half in.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

This thread is haunted.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

komorikun said:


> This thread is haunted.


lol yes, it is :afr

but congrats, you are doing great vulni. I can imagine how difficult it is and that is awesome you continue to get out and do this. I hope with each practice you feel more confident


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Honestly, if its polite, flattering and brief, its unlikely to be a problem for most women. Spoke to a friend about this and she said "yeh its fine". So long as its not all pushy and "gamey" then meh no biggie. 

Regarding "what's the point in getting used to rejection?", well then being rejected doesn't bother you. Social anxiety is in large part about being rejected, in one way or another, so being essentially immune, or barely bothered by rejection is a massive advantage. All the spheres of life where you get rejected become trivial, its a very good therapy if you have the stomach for it.

Obviously if you are depressed, relentlessly, there isn't going to be "any point" in anything, that's a statement about depression not about the therapeutic value of a therapy.


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for the congrats.

I will explain what i'm doing further, this might help a lot of you.

The point of exposure therapy is to progressively and gradually face your "fears" so that your mindset and nervous system desensitizes from old structures and you start creating new, "better" ones. You can learn about meditation, being mindful, and about watching your thoughts, sensations, emotions, and feelings from a "farther distance", and eventually you will find that you have more control to maneuver things.

For example, lets say you have strong social anxiety, you can start your journey by making it a habit to take a 15 minute walk every morning, eventually you can make it a habit of going up to people who work in a supermarket and asking them questions about where stuff is, and if you practice meditation, then instead of running away the second thoughts and feelings start appearing, you are able to take it all in from more of a distance and push yourself to face your fear. You realize that thoughts are just that, and that "fear" is a negative attribution to a sensation that can be neutral if you make it so.

YOU HAVE TO do exposure therapy consistently and incrementally; you keep doing this regularly and more intensely for a long time and you will see change. 

Now, In my mid to late teens, i started to develop a type of nihilism that could be either self-destructive or empowering, and now i have a more nuanced understanding of this that i had then so i'm finding my self to feel empowered. On the flip side of the coin, if you have a cynical and pessimistic view of the world, it is easy to think everything is meaningless, we're all just space-dust, and there's no point in trying anything, but if you learn to embrace this and use it to your advantage then you can start saying.. life is meaningless, so might as well find my own truth and make something out of my life. And that's what i'm trying now.

Because i know how easy it is to give up and lose motivation, and how easy it is to let your programmed mind to take you off-course, i've have to be very intense in all of this, my life for the past week and a half has felt like a rollercoaster, it has felt exciting, thrilling, and that's what i need. I need to take chances, and in order to help me in this i have done something interesting...

I have used the character of Gregory House from House M.D. to inform my personality as he embodies what i see i can be in some ways, so as i face my fears, it is also necessary to wear a persona in a nuanced, mindful, and self-conscious way, in order to pick my self up and do things.

The truth is that when you do this, you can't think "what if i make this person uncomfortable or he thinks im weird," no, you realize that you are what matters, that life is meaningless, that all you're feeling is imaginary, and you suddenly start pushing past mental barriers in a nuanced way.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Congrats on asking 40+ women out on a date, Have the majority of them been saying yes? That's a lot of dates to go on. 

I never really understood the whole ask out a random stranger, to me it just seems inappropriate and far too aggressive, as if its based only on looks, but that's my thinking. I know it happens, that's some people's style and certain individuals are receptive to that. Personally I need to have some interaction before making a judgement on if she would be someone I'd want to ask out, I would never consider asking a random stranger out.


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

About 20 more, now at around 90, got a number from a Jennifer Aniston look alike. My conversational skills, eye contact, confidence, and tranquility are showing marked improvements. Also managed to get a bit of an instant coffee date with a girl who had a boyfriend but still gave me her instagram. A woman also approached me because she needed help finding a restaurant and said i was impressive with my help, and i saw a childhood classmate randomly who i had flirted with on instagram a few months back and i said hi and shook her hand, i will pursue her and the other 2 chicks. There are also improvements in terms of being able to sit in awkwardness, as well as in my facial expressions, im not so stiff as i used to be. 

A week and 3/4ths in, doing good.


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

I asked like 10 or 11 more, who knows, am at like 100,got a number from a hot mia khalifa look alike. So that's my first 100 chicks, got like 8 numbers but theyre flaky and I have ideas why. I've made improvements and now it's getting to the time where I need to work on the technical aspects. This is just the beginning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

Asked like 10 more, got 3 numbers, I have improved so much, now I don't even need to count them all since its time to focus on doing things technically well. Time to get them to dates and bed, which is something that needs work. Am already a better conversationalist. I got 3 numbers, all hot chicks, let's rock.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

I just did some math, i started doing this 2 weeks ago, by the end of the month, at this rate i will have talked to around 200 girls, if you do this for a year it equals out to 2400 women. Now, if you get better and learn from your interactions, not only will you develop as a person in terms of your "anxiety," insecurities, conversational skills, confidence, but your chances and abilities of successfully seducing women will increase. 

Let's say that you ask out 2000-2400 women in one year and "just" 5 percent of these go to dates and/or sleep with you, even then, that is 100 women. 

If you do this in a city like New York, which has a population of around 4 million women, then you won't run out lol.

In other words, the numbers are in your favor. If anyone is reading this, start contemplating going out. 

I have experienced significant personal growth in these two weeks already.


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

Truth be told, i have not been feelin it the last couple of days, but i have still gone out and tried, which is great.

Today i flirted with a thick BBW woman and when i told her she looked cute, her face lit up, she smiled, and it looked like she wanted to jump on me, but she said she had a boyfriend but thanked me. I was not feeling it enough to push further, but whatever.


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

Just picked up a hottie, and she asked for my number before I could ask for hers. Built great rapport, my first interaction and number of the day. Nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

I just got 4 for 4, first time, and I've improved my conversational skills, etc. The better rapport you get before getting the number, the smaller the chance they flake. I want to get past the getting numbers stage, and for that I have to keep pushing and pushing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

Did not "feel" it today. Still flirted with 3 chicks, and conversed with dozens of people in different capacities, so that's good. There's this girl in my Uni classes who caught my eye early on and i've been holding off on simply asking her out for this and that reason, but enough. A couple of days ago i sparked a quick conversation and today she waved a cute hello and also came to work at my table, next week i ask her out and that will be that. 

Either on Friday or Saturday i finally have to go clubbing in the middle of the night and try new avenues, maybe with some of the local "PUA's" that often organize to go out together.


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't feel the same impetus to go flying out and take over the world, but that's ok, this is a long process. Got 2 more numbers today, might go on a date with another on Thursday, will ask out yet another (a classmate) tomorrow. Even though i wasn't in an optimum state today, i still did good with my conversations, and one of them texted me already and had me taste her chips while we were talking.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

taste her chips lol. I'm onto your double entendre.


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

Had a surreal thing happen on Thursday, while at University, i ran across this one girl in my class that i was planning to ask out on that same day, we said hi to each other and then one thing led to another and she invited me to go with her for lunch with some of her friends, and so i hung out with her and 2 friends for almost 3 hours. Later on, after class ended i asked her out and she said she had a boyfriend, either way, she was cool, and that experience was cool.


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

Funny story, i was walking down this populated place and overheard two guys try to flirt with a girl, i think she was coming out of a hot dog shop when they briefly talked to her and they made some crude jokes. Well, after they left the girl and i were waiting for the cross light to turn green and i asked her if those guys had tried to flirt with her, she said yes, and that they did a bad job at it. I then jokingly asked "can i try now" and she smiled and we ended up talking for around 6-7 minutes until she got onto the train station and i kept on my way.

Turns out she was German, on vacation, and i asked her if shed like to go out but she said she was headed for chicago tommorow and that she would have otherwise, yadayada, when we said goodbye it felt like a scene out of a movie and as we departed we stared into each others eyes for like 3 seconds while smiling, and that was it. She was stunned when i suddenly began talking to her in fluent german lol.

At one point i said, "du hast schone..eyes", she giggled and said that eyes is "augen."

Cool.


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

Talked to a hot Vixen today, got her number, she looked horny to me, rawr, commence operation seal the deal.


----------

